#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Configurar Varias Saidas Ether na RB 1100

## Mauricio BRT

Tenho uma RB 1100, ja configurei ether1 com entrada do link dedicado, e ether2 liberando sinal para um roteador aqui do escristorio, gostaria de liberar as outras ether3, 4 e ether5 para eu colocar trez rocket distribuindo sinal externo, para os clientes, informando que estou iniciando o conhecimento no mikrotik, e sou leigo de tudo, se alguem me ajudar eu ficaria muito grato, postando passo a passo.

----------


## wld.net1

Bom Dia, amigo posso está te ajudando qualquer coisa me add no skype: wld.net

----------


## wans1105

Acho que nesse caso seria mais correto configurar uma dhcp para cada porta de saida.

----------


## wld.net1

Olhar vou te dar um conselho é melhor fazer uma topologia de sua rede pq pelo que deu para me entender é que vc vai usar três ether sendo elas ether3, ether4 e ether5 para rocket's. Está meio doida a sua rede pq vc não colocar um Switch na ehter3 e liga essas rocket's ficaria melhor assim.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Tenho uma RB 1100, ja configurei ether1 com entrada do link dedicado, e ether2 liberando sinal para um roteador aqui do escristorio, gostaria de liberar as outras ether3, 4 e ether5 para eu colocar trez rocket distribuindo sinal externo, para os clientes, informando que estou iniciando o conhecimento no mikrotik, e sou leigo de tudo, se alguem me ajudar eu ficaria muito grato, postando passo a passo.


Bom, como está iniciando e se for o caso, pode usar tudo em bridge. P/ isso basta criar um bridge e adicionar na bridge as portas (ethers) que vai usar.

Dai p/ a rede funcionar, vai precisar de mais alguns detalhes, como Pool de endereço, NAT e outros. 

Dê mais detalhes do que você pretende da sua rede. Se vai usar PPPOE ou HOTSPOT.

Abraço.

----------


## celiorj

Boa tarde! Gostaria de fazer a mesma coisa do amigo ai encima, pois no meu caso criei essa topologia, ether1 LINK, ether2 RUA 1, ether3 RUA 2, e assim vai, todas saindo no cabo e espetando em Switchs, poderia me ajudar?

----------


## jiago

> Boa tarde! Gostaria de fazer a mesma coisa do amigo ai encima, pois no meu caso criei essa topologia, ether1 LINK, ether2 RUA 1, ether3 RUA 2, e assim vai, todas saindo no cabo e espetando em Switchs, poderia me ajudar?


Nao entendi amigo, poderia ser mais claro com sua Duvida, vc quer configurar 1 porta para entrada do link e as demais para saída dos clientes ?

----------

